# [SOLVED] starting a 94 chevy s10 blazer



## iluvmy1976chevy (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a 1994 Chevy s10 blazer. And i am having to push the gas pedal once to get my truck to start. I wasnt having to do this a month ago when i got it. this isnt really a problem for me i just wonder why i have to do it now. what makes it not start unless i hit the gas.?? thank you!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: starting a 94 chevy s10 blazer*

Hello iluvemy1976chevy


Does the start problem happen when the engine is hot or cold ? Some 1994 Chevy s10 's with throttle body injection have a hard start problem when the engine gets hot. There are also a few other bugs that you should be aware of :

Oil leaks: A tough-to-find leak is located in the oil filter adapter on V-6 engines. The solution is a new O-ring, but access is difficult. High-mileage 2.8L V-6 engines can leak badly at the front of the intake manifold. New gaskets are the proper fix, and silicone sealant is the quick fix.

Engine knock: The 4.3L V-6 can have knock (especially at startup) that's eliminated by using an oil filter with a check valve. Severe knock requires a revised PROM for the computer.

Loose fan: Several different engines with and without A/C had recalls for poor fan blade rivets.

Misfire, rough idle: Carbon buildup can cause the EGR valve to stick in open position and cause a rough idle.

Serpentine belt squeal: V-6 engines with the serpentine belt system can squeal loudly due to a worn idler pulley or tensioner. A new pulley and belt should fix the problem.

Loose fan: Several different engines with and without A/C had recalls for poor fan blade rivets.

Misfire, rough idle: Carbon buildup can cause the EGR valve to stick in open position and cause a rough idle.


Fuel sender seal: There was a recall for a bad fuel tank sender seal, which could cause gas leaks.


Seatbelt problems: There were recalls for '91-'93 rear seatbelt defects, such as sticky latches. Some '94-'97 webbing was substandard.


If you encounter any of the problems mentioned you'll know what to look for . 

hope this helps ..Good luck !


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: starting a 94 chevy s10 blazer*

Hi,
Good to see you back. Hope the pickup is still running good.


Very best regards,
Mack1


----------



## iluvmy1976chevy (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: starting a 94 chevy s10 blazer*

Well its a different one than i have ever talked about b4. But this one runs just fine. its just started this having to push the gas pedal one time b4 it will start.. i dont like it but i dont mind doin it. i just dont wanna have to replace the fuel pump or something next lol.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: starting a 94 chevy s10 blazer*

After reading this I began to wonder if a throttle posistion sensor that is begining to wear could cause this by not giving a good signal until it is moved.
Im not really offering this as a answer but more of a question that maybe someone could elaborate on.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: starting a 94 chevy s10 blazer*

Perform a fuel pressure test.


----------



## iluvmy1976chevy (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: starting a 94 chevy s10 blazer*

it was a gas leak! found fixed it thank yall for the advice


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: starting a 94 chevy s10 blazer*

glad to see you found the problem.

mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page


----------

